# Faltenverlegung in der Teichfolie



## pyro (24. Apr. 2011)

Da ich morgen versuche meine Megafalten irgenwie noch weg zu bekommen, dies aber ein schwieriges Unternehmen ist wollte ich hier fragen ob es besser ist die Folie so zu ziehen das man wenige große Falten hat .... oder sollte man lieber viele kleine Falten lassen??

Ich habe aktuell 2-3 grosse Falten mit gut 20cm....


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Faltenverlegung in der Teichfolie*

Hallo, frohe Ostern.

Ich denke mal, dass es sich mit den Falten beim verlegen, von ganz alleine ergibt wieviele es am Ende werden.Kommt natürlich auch auf die Form des Teiches an.
Da ich einen rechteckigen Teich habe, war es bei mir mit einer größeren Falte in jeder Ecke getan.


Gruß aus dem Kehdinger Land

Thomas


----------



## pyro (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Faltenverlegung in der Teichfolie*

Frohe Ostern!

Bei mir werden es ein paar mehr Falten und ich kann die doch halbwegs ziehen zu einer grossen oder 2-3 kleineren Falten...

Das schau ich mir jetzt genauer an und grab noch etwas herum.


----------



## Christine (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Faltenverlegung in der Teichfolie*

Hallo Jürgen,

einige bevorzugen auch die großen Falten und verkleben die dann.


----------



## andreas w. (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Faltenverlegung in der Teichfolie*

@Christine: Geht grundsätzlich, das mit dem Verkleben, ist aber mit Vorsicht zu geniessen, da speziell im Bereich, wo der Schnitt abfängt (in der nähe der Mitte der Folie) keine Überlappung der Folie vorliegt und somit quasi nix zum zusammenkleben ist.

@Pyro: In unsrem Teich hab ich die Falten in der Folie einfach so groß gelassen, wie sie sind und mit Vlies (auch gegen die UV-Strahlen) überdeckt und zuwachsen lassen. Die Falten die man un ter Wasser sieht, sind halt da und - iss halt so. Natu ist auch nicht optisch perfekt.

Schöne Ostern - Andreas


----------



## flo88 (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Faltenverlegung in der Teichfolie*

Fische werden sich über diverse große Falten freuen, da diese gerne als Versteckmöglichkeit (o.a Schattenplatz) genutzt werden.


----------

